
Zuckerberg has sold more FB stock in the last 90 days than any insider - shahocean
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/20/zuckerbergs-facebook-stock-selling-dwarfs-all-other-insiders.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
Big deal, he has the most to sell. This would only matter if he sold a large
percentage of his total. I would say if he sold 5%+ then it might be worth the
trouble to report.

------
ggg9990
It’s only salaried workers who think that Zuck’s endgame is insider trading.
The reality is 1000x more terrifying and resistant to regulation.

